# Kansas City market has a minimum rating filter?



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

You lucky dogs.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

chittypartovtown said:


> why waste the time anything under 4.8 just ignore wastes 10 more seconds of their time
> 
> or on uber accept wait a minute cancel wastes a few-10+ minutes if their time
> 
> ...


The filter apparently prevents you from taking AR hits.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm all over that feature. We don't have it yet.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I recently saw that feature in the Miami market.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I recently saw that feature in the Miami market.


I would love it here in FL.

When you toggle it on, it takes you to a second screen where you set the number to precisely whatever you want!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I would love it here in FL.
> 
> When you toggle it on, it takes you to a second screen where you set the number to precisely whatever you want!


I am often in 6-7 different Florida Markets and I have only seen it in the Miami market so far. I just checked my phone, I took a screen shot of it on December 29th. I don't recall checking the options screen in the other markets I have been in. I guess I will have to do that next time I am in the other markets.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I am often in 6-7 different Florida Markets and I have only seen it in the Miami market so far. I just checked my phone, I took a screen shot of it on December 29th. I don't recall checking the options screen in the other markets I have been in. I guess I will have to do that next time I am in the other markets.


Ya I like to pop open the app whenever I’m in a different market, airport, etc, just to see what tricks they have.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Ya I like to pop open the app whenever I’m in a different market, airport, etc, just to see what tricks they have.


I di that when I crossed into GA just to see what happened. Damn, if it did not activate Uber Eats for me with out me knowing. I was cruising up I-75 at 75 MPH thinking I could rack up some online miles. Stopped to get gas about 80 miles into GA and get a damn ping for Uber Eats, caught me off guard.


----------

